# What about this fly



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok fly guys, watcha think. Went to NY last week for the kings, browns and steel. Minus the bead head this was the go to fly when nothing else worked. I came home and tied a couple of these with the bead head and my question is: Do you think the addition of the bead head will cause me to miss fish because of the small amount of space between the hook point and the bead head? I tied them on a #10 in NY but I wanted some a little smaller and tied this on a #12 2x heavy, 2x wide, 2x short caddis pupae down eye hook and I can't help but think that there is not enough room between the point and the bead. Let me know your thoughts.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I think there's plenty of room to hook fish on your fly. If your concerned about it just go to the next smaller size bead. Only recommendation I would make is to buy top quality hooks, some of the cheaper hooks will bend out under a strong fight, good hooks won't. Also, your fly looks pretty good, it should get some attention in the river.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by good quality hooks. These are Tiemco TMC2457. Would these qualify?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a good hook, got many flie's tied on them. They should do what you need done.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

A better question might be which are considered bad hooks so they can be avoided?


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, I will bite on this one. Anybody know of any hooks they would not recommend and if so why?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that one mans trash is another mans treasure. I'd rather give suggestions on hooks that I've had good luck with. I've done well on Mustad and Tiemco. I'm sure there are hooks out there that are as good or better than these but these have worked for me.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

So Bwana, have you actually had hooks that have bent? If so, which brands?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure of the brand. A few years back I found a good deal on some flie's on Ebay, or so I thought. They were bead head wooly buggers, size 12. The first steelhead I hooked bent the hook enough to get off. Tried two more and the same thing happened. I guess you get what you pay for, now I tie my own and buy nothing but the brands I mentioned in 2x strength and haven't had that problem since. The hook is probably the most important part of the terminal tackle, why risk it by buying bargain brand hooks.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Stay clear away from Dai Riki hooks! They all broke off on hook ups. Gamakatsu, Daiichi are the best hooks around.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

It's funny that the Dai Riki hooks suck. There is a guy who makes the best fly tying videos on youtube who always uses them. Probably getting paid for the endorsement.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> It's funny that the Dai Riki hooks suck. There is a guy who makes the best fly tying videos on youtube who always uses them. Probably getting paid for the endorsement.


I say go buy a pack to do your own test. Put them in the vise and use your finger or piece of 10b mono and check if they hold up. I tied up a bunch for a PHW function last year and every one of them broke off on steelheads. I was annoyed and freaked out on that cause I wanted to save some lil bit of money on hooks. I didn't have enough time to order better hooks beforehand. In the long run it wasn't even worth it.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I am by far no expert but I have really liked the "Allen" hooks....


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had good luck with Allen hooks too.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

meathelmet said:


> I am by far no expert but I have really liked the "Allen" hooks....


I couldn't agree more with this. I use their jig hooks a lot and their barbless dry fly and nymph hooks. I am currently waiting on some scud and larvae hooks hooks but I expect them to be every bit as good as the big name brand hooks.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had the best results with Daiichi hooks.
Also no complaints with Mustad hooks.

Bought several packs of Allen hooks and after I fished flies tied on them a couple times I threw the rest in the trash.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Something particular you didn't like about them? Did they break? Rust? Or you just didn't like them?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Catch one or two fish and they were dull. 
Noticed after a fish or two my hookup/catch ratio went to almost nothing. Switched back to a Daiichi hook and could catch many fish on the same fly.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks...I'll be on the look out for that problem with the allen hooks I already have.


----------

